# JD's daily ENTP discussion question session video fun time now!



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Hello PerC! I have long commutes and I get bored. To alleviate my boredom while simultaneously attempting to provide entertainment, I've decided to make daily videos where I discuss and answer random topics and questions that you guys provide to me here in the forum thread!

Simply post topics or questions you want to hear an ENTP talk about / answer down below. Every morning I'll pick a few with the most thanks (or the ones I like the most if there's no thanks), make the video during my commute, and post it when I get to work!


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

ooOo fun!

Me first then. topic: bad silence


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

This has great potential. I approve.

Here are my questions to ENTP.

Is it hard when people don't understand the burden that comes with being, really really really good looing and charming?

and

How do you deal with the accusations of steroid abuse when fools ignore your evident genetic gifts?

last one,

How does a player, play, when hoes won't stay offa him?


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

@Zadriela
@Tao Te Ching


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

ok ok. Here are some more then xD, since you're not getting as many people in on this as you'd like. Pick and choose, or don't lol

-supremacy, in relation to individuals, groups, interests, objects, or whatever else you think is valid
-What aspects are intriguing about Ni? 
-What would an INFJ with a heavier use of Ne be like?
-Can love be affected?
-favorite object, or favorite mental object
-thoughts about joy, hate, or impatience
-if angels exist, especially the terrifying ones, what might they be like?
-houses in the shape of mushrooms, but on a massive scale
-brick, metal, or whatever-it-is-that-jellyfish-have?
-for that matter, peacocks. figuratively, literally, sensually(but not sexually), or in terms of what the life is that they possess

ok, i'll be done for now xD


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh! and if the garden of eden didn't have to be in a garden, where would you put it?


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Why do you do videos in your car?! I demand you answer this in your car xD


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Man, I love INFJ's creativity.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

The only reason you haven't gotten questions is because you posted in a barren sub-forum instead of the main forum I think.

Sorry you had to answer all of my silly questions as I also thought you would have had more to choose from that just my silliness which brings me to the next questions.

How do ENTP handle failure?
Are there negative thoughts associate with failure and how do you over come them?
Why is it that you considered this thread a failure thus far? Do you always come into situations expecting wild success from the start?
Do you think having low expectations allows for deeper appreciation of out come?

What is the thing you did you are most proud of?
What is the thing you did you are most embarrassed about?

When you are in a room filled with people you don't know, how do you break the ice?
What are you hobbies?
What movie freaked out so much that you couldn't sleep at night?
What was the most physical pain you've experience?
What was the thing you paid the most for but were most disappointing in?

What is your favorite things about being an ENTP?
What is your least favorite thing about being an ENTP?
What would you advice to young ENTPs?
What does and ENTP bring to team project?
What does a "bad" ENTP look like?
A girl player is a playette. I disagree with your player answer, a player needs to play just like a fisherman needs to fish. If the fist just jump in the boat you loose in the satisfaction of the chase thus, let a player play.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Tao Te Ching said:


> The only reason you haven't gotten questions is because you posted in a barren sub-forum instead of the main forum I think.


What's the main forum? Is this not the Member Photos and Videos forum?


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Yeah this is the members videos and photos but if you look in the room that yesterday people contributed to the grand total of 3 threads!

I'm new too but from what I observed the forum with the most eyes is the Myers Briggs Forum. From what I noticed the the second most popular place is the general discussion thread but anything beyond that is pretty barren.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Vendetta said:


> Why do you do videos in your car?! I demand you answer this in your car xD


THIS ONE! This is my favorite! XD


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I don't think that's a good question as it's already covered in the first video. It's something fun and simple to do while working through his hour and a half drive to work.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

They can ask me whatever they want, lol. Also, if a mod/admin whatever thinks this should be in a different forum, they can move it. Otherwise I'll play it safe. I'm sure the word will spread...


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

That's like, your opinion man!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay ... Choose ANY of the following and I'll add more as I think of them.

1). Monster Nachos are always better in theory, why? ... Discuss. 

2). What feels better, to relieve yourself after an incredibly LONG road trip (best pee of your life!) OR, an orgasm? 

3). Would you screw a polar bear or shoot the woman who raised you?
Rules are: Bear is NOT sedated, and you have to shoot her in the face if you do. 

4). Remember when guys used to part their hair? Yeah, why don't they do that anymore?

5). Can 6 people make a baby together? Yes/No, Why and How if they can.

6). Consider the following sentence, "they were all frothing at the mouth" .. 
now continue as to why by way of short story. 

7). Do we have dreams? Or do we make them? If you think about something a lot during the day and then have a dream about said such whatever thing, did you make the dream then? or did you have it?

8). Would you be proud to be a sperm bank baby? 
what if you were bred from Don Knotts seed, would you proclaim your heritage or keep it a skeleton in your closet?

9). Sometimes, in my past, when I've crushed on a guy super bad, I'm turned into a super mean 3rd grader. 
Now I just turn into a 3rd grader. What's the difference? Why is that? Can you provide a Jungian explanation as to why that might be? Note: Now I've met someone who is also a 3rd grader but not mean, does that mean he has to marry me now?  lol!

10). Dissect the following statement and tell me what conclusions you come up with ...

"Without imagination, Logic is deception".


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright I'll come up with legit questions that concern me being an ENTP 

How do you feel about other ENTPs (ENTPness in general, friends..)

What should an ENTP do in his spare time?

Although you're married, would an ENTP rather date an ENFP or INFJ, and what's your wife's type?

Self development methods you used as an ENTP?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh boo ... okay more serious then. 

1). What age did you marry (as an ENTP, you seem awfully young to be committed )

2). And commitment in general. THAT would be a topic for any ENTP to ramble about as so many people would be curious.

3). Fe - For me Fe is a mode of being and for you it is but only with certain people? For me it's different with certain people as in my Fe experience w/ Fernando but with all people it's there ... not for you then even though it's present in your cognitive sand which


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Oh boo ... okay more serious then.
> 
> 1). What age did you marry (as an ENTP, you seem awfully young to be committed )
> 
> ...


Nobody said you had to get srs.


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Man, I love INFJ's creativity.


I was gonna find a gif with somebody bowing obnoxiously in it, but then I found this instead xD










and it seemed like a good example of how I think of INFJ/ENTP stoofs, but what amused me was that, typically, the INFJ would probs not be Buzz here, right? Except...sometimes we very much are XD.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

@Zadriela I actually do what Buzz is doing around the house every so often just to make my wife go, "WTF!?" Just last night, my ENTP 5 year-old and I were extreme-waddling our butts around the house going, "HOOONK!" like geese. We had just finished reading about geese. My wife went, "WTF!?"

Success.


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

@jdstankosky

words cannot describe how fantastic that is xD. And you have an ENTP kid?! mbti preferences must run in the family, because my dad and his dad are both INFJs. I wonder if I'll have an INFJ kid   . . .oh god O.O, what if I had an ENTP kid? :shocked: Pretty sure it would be loads easier to handle if the dad was ENTP as well. Therefore, I'm relieved your wife has you, fooooooor sure lol


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

I dunno how my wife puts up with me, I swear. If you only knew how bizarre I behave at home. Most people exaggerate their personalities online? It's the opposite for me. My online persona is dulled WAY down.
@Zadriela You should check out the stories I'll be posting in a new ENTP thread I made.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

@_Ningsta Kitty_
@Vendetta
@_Tao Te Ching_


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

@Zadriela
@Tao Te Ching
@Ningsta Kitty
@Vendetta


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I wish I'm more like you concerning the school thing lol. I suck and I'm lazy, I never do any homework never study and I'm about to fail my first class at 17, just about to get into senior year. :tongue:


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Since no one is asking anything, I'll keep you busy this afternoon 

What do you think about perC?

What do you think about the ENTP forum and what's your fav forum?

What other type than ENTP do you really appreciate?

Pick one of those famous ENTPs: George Carlin, Stephen Colbert, Louie C.K., Adam Savage


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Thanks @Vendetta

I really enjoy making these videos, to be honest. It would be nice if I could get more interest in it. Especially from non-ENTP's. This is a creative outlet that I didn't know I needed. Makes my days a lot better to just talk out my thoughts. Obviously, being an ENTP, I want people to watch it!


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I like them too but I have to finish watching them before I ask more things.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

If this builds steam the natural evolution would be the PerC podcast.


----------



## Sedem (Mar 16, 2012)

The videos didn't prompt any specific thoughts, so I don't have the feedback you seem to be looking for right now, other than that I found them interesting, and that i'm a little sad none of the other topics that I put forward were covered. They were pretty abstract and non-specific, though, so that's all right -_^.

And don't be too disappointed about the minimal responses. I agree what somebody else said about this not being the most opportune place for them to be noticed, so I doubt it's solely lack of interest. Give it time, would be my suggestion, and maybe advertise xD. It has only been, what, a day?


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

sir, i recommend this product:

Mountek MT5000 Hands Free Car Mount | Meritline.com

then something parabolic behind it will help muffle the engine sound and gain better audio from the direction of your voice.

but this is an ingenius way of vlogging responses. quite entertaining too.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)




----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

*BONUS Session #1

*


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Question:

yesterday, I discovered that one of the silly absurd groups I joined on FB was IN FACT an incest group. Yes, I joined an incest group by accident. If I can't laugh at myself for joining a Hot Moms & Sexy Aunties incest group by accident, then I mine as well just off myself. 

So , questions are as follows:

I HONESTLY thought it was a funny absurd group along the lines of a MILF thing, I seriously thought these people were effing around to be crazy silly/ funny ... it was so hysterical till I scrolled down far enough to realize it was in actuality, SO GROSS!!!

So the question is .. WHY did I not catch on to this?! It wasn't until it was BLANTANLY OBVIOUS!

Why is it that what is obvious to me, is so strangely difficult for other people to see ...

And what is obvious to other people, I ... maybe because I'm an INFJ? .... WHAT IS MY PROBLEM?

Note: I have several other really funny stories of me being a ridiculous person. Not because I'm trying. But because I am. Like the time I got mugged. In reality, I wasn't even mugged. I just gave him my money 

WHY am I so stupid over the most obvious stuff and so sharp to absorb knowledge in other ways ????

What. Is. Your ENTP Explanation to this phenomenon -_-


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Question:
> 
> yesterday, I discovered that one of the silly absurd groups I joined on FB was IN FACT an incest group. Yes, I joined an incest group by accident. If I can't laugh at myself for joining a Hot Moms & Sexy Aunties incest group by accident, then I mine as well just off myself.
> 
> ...


Please tell us those stories. That was literally the funniest thing all day, and I hang out with myself .


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I like the 5th video. Your area growing comfortable speaking to the camera. Most people don't care about mbti. You might as well be talking about the Mormon forums.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Takadox said:


> Please tell us those stories. That was literally the funniest thing all day, and I hang out with myself .


The question is, did you read the original post (link in sig) ? LOL! :laughing: 

Honestly! I amuse myself more than anyone I've ever met! :tongue:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Tao Te Ching said:


> I like the 5th video. Your area growing comfortable speaking to the camera. Most people don't care about mbti. You might as well be talking about the Mormon forums.


I haven't had much time as of the late :/

Did he by chance cover my cognitive dysfunction ? :frustrating:

:tongue:


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I haven't had much time as of the late :/
> 
> Did he by chance cover my cognitive dysfunction ? :frustrating:
> 
> :tongue:


Haven't gotten to it yet, but the answer is so simple. Not sure how to do these on the weekend. It's not particularly quiet in mah house.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I thought the show was Monday to Friday.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Tao Te Ching said:


> I thought the show was Monday to Friday.


It probably is.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

@Ningsta Kitty


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

I feel too nervous that you're looking down and not watching the road. Dash mounting would be less nail biting.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ista said:


> I feel too nervous that you're looking down and not watching the road. Dash mounting would be less nail biting.


I agree wholeheartedly. PBS declined my funding grant proposal, so no mount for me yet. If someone were willing to DONATE me a mount...


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. PBS declined my funding grant proposal, so no mount for me yet. If someone were willing to DONATE me a mount...


China will abide by your wish, for a small fee.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ista said:


> I feel too nervous that you're looking down and not watching the road. Dash mounting would be less nail biting.


I appologize in advance for getting your gender wrong in the video.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> I appologize in advance for getting your gender wrong in the video.



That's okay as the video is mysteriously unavailable.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ista said:


> That's okay as the video is mysteriously unavailable.


Strange... It's right here: youtube.com/watch?v=IFUOjT34ne0


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@jdstankosky

I could see up your nose :tongue:

So you think that the idea (or explanations/rationalization) of that pervie FB group was too simple? lol! ... hrmmm ... you might be on to something. Not gonna lie. Often times that I've taken offence to harmless trolling was more or less, the joke was too simple (not funny) and then I assume the person is clearly wanting to be a jack ass. lol! ... 

-_- it's a scary place in me head.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

New Question: Challenge:

Share a MUNDANE funny story about you.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> @_jdstankosky_
> 
> I could see up your nose :tongue:
> 
> ...


Haha you're such a spaz, it's fun.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Haha you're such a spaz, it's fun.


Hahaha!!! I'll add that to the resume of names I've been called :laughing:

So Far: Tweak, Chumpy Brooster, Bitch, Nerd, "Too Complicated", Spaz. 
and my favorite, mom.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Hahaha!!! I'll add that to the resume of names I've been called :laughing:
> 
> So Far: Tweak, Chumpy Brooster, Bitch, Nerd, "Too Complicated", Spaz.
> and my favorite, mom.


Alrighty then, Wild Thang, howzabout another topic for my afternoon video today?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Alrighty then, Wild Thang, howzabout another topic for my afternoon video today?


Okay ... off the top of my head real quick? .... 

*Thoughts From a DAD - TO Other Dads ...*

Do you think that boys and girls should be raised differently? (in my childhood, my dad tried to make me smart and aware as my brothers but I had the treatment like a girl in that, when my older brother would rough house with me, and I didn't want to play anymore I could scream, "Daaaaad" and he would come in and yell at my brothers and tell them to stop because I was a girl. Yup. He created a monster :tongue:

So I rough housed a lot with my brothers and I grew up in the 80's so if we were bored, our parents didn't get us video games. They said, "Go outside and run around" or, "If your bored you can help me with chores" which of course, we'd choose the former and go outside.

With all this babble in mind...

1. Do you think that it's necessary to treat boys and girls differently under the age of 10?

2. Do you think it's important to rough house with your kids?

3. Do you think kids suck nowadays in comparison to those born prior to the internet revolution?

4. Add any other "PARENTAL" thoughts and input. (being a young parent, I thought you might dig this idea) >.<


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Strange... It's right here: youtube.com/watch?v=IFUOjT34ne0


:laughing: My stomach was in knots.

I lost this thread, so I'm going to list a few keywords so I can google it:

ENTP JD's Video Diary on Personality Cafe. PerC
Ista
monkey, cat, INTP, mask, dash, dashboard, vlogging, Ne, pink, umbrella.

Maybe this subforum is ungoogleable. Boo.


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Video Question:

Why do you worship INTPs?


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Ista said:


> Video Question:Why do you worship INTPs?


Who worships INTP's?


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> Who worships INTP's?


Oh I thought you would answer on video.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> who worships intp's?


bow foolish mortals!!!


----------

